# Got Bandanas? Show Your Dog With Theirs...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I love the second photo! I'll be back. I do have photos with the bandanas, but I'm heading off to work. Grrr...LOL


----------



## Phillyfisher

Love the pictures. Harry is very handsome! Tucker sadly does not have a bandanna yet- may have to have my FIL pick one up for him at the Harley Davidson dealer- that one shouldn't be girlie!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Harry...you are almost invisible in that second picture! :

My angel boy Kody always wore a bandana. Here's my favorite (taken by a friend who is a wildlife photographer) of him when he was a pup.......


----------



## paula bedard

Cute shots. I just put Ike's Christmas banana in the laundry. It doesn't show well in the pics I've already taken. Maybe I'll try another pic later. He's not the easiest subject to shoot....he tries to get to the camera.


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie











Lilah


----------



## KRayl

Here's a photo of Avery in her red bandana


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's Riley with his Christmas bandana:


----------



## riddle03

OMG that picture of Kody is too cute !


----------



## Kzwicker

Here is Murphy at Halloween


----------



## AndyFarmer

I am so upset I cannot contribute to this thread. My Libby is wearing this cute little pink bandana with the Breast Cancer ribbons on it and she looks darling. The bandana was sent from a "girl from maine" for xmas  It breaks my heart that I can't get a picture of her...


----------



## Kzwicker

AndyFarmer said:


> I am so upset I cannot contribute to this thread. My Libby is wearing this cute little pink bandana with the Breast Cancer ribbons on it and she looks darling. The bandana was sent from a "girl from maine" for xmas  It breaks my heart that I can't get a picture of her...


No camera??


----------



## AndyFarmer

Oh I have a camera all right, the poor thing is afraid of it. I can't even walk with it in my hand and she's down the hall hiding


----------



## Kzwicker

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh I have a camera all right, the poor thing is afraid of it. I can't even walk with it in my hand and she's down the hall hiding


Aww.. poor pup! What about a cell phone camera?


----------



## AndyFarmer

No camera on that either. I'm buying a new camera with my income tax return this year, so I hope I can get some pics of my Lou  (she's mostly afraid of the flash)

sorry for the hi-jack...back to the pictures LOL


----------



## Daisybones

Here is Hudson smiling in his baseball bandana. You can barely see it but it is the only picture of him in a bandana that I think I have.


----------



## nellie'smom

Nellie has been known to sport a bandana or two 

















And my all time favorite:bowrofl:


----------



## SoGolden

*Nellie is Stylin'*



nellie'smom said:


> Nellie has been known to sport a bandana or two
> And my all time favorite:bowrofl:


Very Sophisticated!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Can't leave Jester out. Here he is in his "Bad To The Bone" Harley bandana and hat and his 4th of July bandana....


----------



## Miss Happy

Miss Happy at Dirks Fund shelter wanting to play with all the goldens.


----------



## LibertyME

Liberty!


----------



## mylissyk

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh I have a camera all right, the poor thing is afraid of it. I can't even walk with it in my hand and she's down the hall hiding


Is there anyone who could sit/stay and keep her attention on a treat while you snap the pic?


----------



## KiwiD

This is a few years ago after she came home from a grooming


----------



## KiwiD

Oh wait, I forgot about this one. She's being pet by a Malamute "puppy" at the annual dog party in 2007. The look on her face says "Mom this guys paw is really heavy"


----------



## dogluver04

Only halloween pics right now. I tried to find Christmas ones but I couldnt!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Finn(5 months), Raleigh and Acadia-bandanas on road trip to Denver.


----------



## sharlin




----------



## Hudson

THey all look wonderful dressed in their bandanas!


----------



## SoGolden

*Action!*



LibertyME said:


> Liberty!


WOW! What an incredible action shot!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy's Nemo bandana ... it's totally her


----------



## Clhoie

awww im loving all your bandana pictures!!!!


----------



## ckj05

There are some great pics in this thread!

Here is our little monster Cali in hers. It didnt last through the night. One trip outside and her and my mom's puppy decided to play tug of war with it, and Jacks too.










Here is Jack in his just trying to relax and take a nap instead of posing for the camera haha.


















You can see the puppy, Eddie, eye-balling the bandana waiting for the perfect moment to strike.


----------



## LilysMom

"we got no bandanas today..." sung to the tune of 'We got no Bananas today...'
What a bunch of GORGEOUS dogs you all have!


----------



## Rachel's Mom

here is one of rach about a year ago...


----------



## SoGolden

*sorry....*



LilysMom said:


> "we got no bandanas today..." sung to the tune of 'We got no Bananas today...'
> What a bunch of GORGEOUS dogs you all have!


that's so sad


----------



## LilysMom

SoGolden said:


> that's so sad


I know. Now I have to go buy one. <sigh> :doh:


----------



## Clhoie

Do you guys make your own bandanas?? Or know anyone / sites that sell Unique ones?


----------



## AndyFarmer

mylissyk said:


> Is there anyone who could sit/stay and keep her attention on a treat while you snap the pic?


Yeah, that's about the only way I could get one of her, but Beamer and Hudson aren't THAT great of help LOL It's the flash she's afraid of. I'll be in the market for a new camera soon, so I hope that will help. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## SoGolden

*where to get a bandana*



Clhoie said:


> Do you guys make your own bandanas?? Or know anyone / sites that sell Unique ones?


Harry got his bandana from the groomer at PetsMart. It's just a triangle of fabric.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

*I'll do what you ask mom, but I won't like it*

















You wear me out








Did someone say I could leave? I didn't hear it


----------



## SoGolden

*bandana boy*



Abbydabbydo said:


> Did someone say I could leave? I didn't hear it


They will do anything for us, won't they.:uhoh: Sweet boy.


----------



## SoGolden

*Valentine 09*

Looks Like Harry is Warming Up the bandana!:--heart:


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Here is Mandy after her grooming in October with a Halloween bandana on!


----------



## SoGolden

*Bandana? Bib? Whatever...*

*"Bandana? Oh, I thought it was one of those things you're supposed to drool on...."*


----------



## SoGolden

I miss this thread so I'm bumping up....


----------



## missmarstar

This is one of my fave puppy pics of Sam with his bandana after his first trip to the groomers


----------



## SoGolden

missmarstar said:


> This is one of my fave puppy pics of Sam with his bandana after his first trip to the groomers


It's so cute! Reminds you of little boys and their first haircut.


----------



## missmarstar

SoGolden said:


> It's so cute! Reminds you of little boys and their first haircut.



Sure does!! The bandanas from the groomers don't last very long anymore... the dogs just realize quickly that the bandana is a great way to pull each other around by their necks and strangle each other


----------



## asiacat

here's maddison after being at the groomers when she was 5 1/2 months old


----------



## thssec

Here is a few of Kate at ~13 wks.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is Chloe with the SS Bandanna


----------



## Alohaimee

Oh boy do we have some bandanas!! =)
Maximus is the adult dog, Leonidas is the pup! =)


----------



## rictic

some awesome pics there guys


----------



## Traz

I love bandanas, thank you for sharing.

I have no doggie to put one on...........but not for long! Saturday is puppy pickup. I must be nesting, because here is a picture of all the bandanas I have sewn recently for the new puppy. Some are larger for later.


----------



## SoGolden

I like your style!


----------



## sharlin

One of my faves while Skypup was still with me.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

Here's one of Scarlett, mind you this isnt recent at all.


----------



## ilovemydogs

I love dogs in bandanas. 
The first is my avatar. It's my favorite. I took it for a Christmas card for my friend who was in in Iraq (thus the camo).
The second is Bailey on a hiking trip.


----------



## SoGolden

Harry's new bandana. He tolerates a lot around here! Well, usually....


----------



## laprincessa

this is Max on the right with me - the other two are his littermates. We had a family reunion at the dog park and no one brought potato salad, darn it.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v233/laprincessa/100_3440.jpg


----------



## Hoover's Momma

Here is Hoover with his bandana on and the corners are not even chewed off!!!


----------



## Clhoie

Coopers First Bandana!!! Although its not what i would have picked.... my husband brought this home. lol


----------



## Claire's Friend

Taken just tonight, Miss Erin Kelly in her St. Patty's Day bandana


----------



## SoGolden

Harry's latest bandana. You can see how much he loves it!


----------

